# For ANY/ALL Concerned Parties...



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just in case you were worried::::

DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!

*0103 8555 7499 3359 3973

0103 8555 7499 4407 9732

0103 8555 7499 3922 2144*

BUwahahahahaha!!!!

KASR™


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Why am I not surprised........................

Ringin' in the holidays w/ a little mailbox destruction........*NICE !!!!!*


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The Boobie Biter is at it again  

Go get em!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

KASR said:


> Just in case you were worried::::
> 
> DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Your posts never fail to


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very cool, like I have said many of times, Kasr never stops.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

lmao, get em, ya freak.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> lmao, get em, ya freak.


Who am I supposed to go get?  :r

KASR strikes again, you're making a habit outta this aren't you.

CBF:w


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Aren't you sick of sending stuff out yet???


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

:r Too funny bro!

~Mark


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't tell me you put a pie in one of those for Thanksgiving??  

Way to go!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I think he's completely lost it.....


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

It just doesn't stop!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That boy needs to calm down !! 

WTG !!! 

Don't you sleep ??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I think he's completely lost it.....


He never had it to begin with:r :r :r


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I think he's completely lost it.....


Heck... from the looks of things... I don't think he ever HAD it!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

lol

Great Minds think alike


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

US Postal Service revenues have hit an all time high since KASR has started sending out bombs.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Aaron, you're an ANIMAL!!!!!! Go Get'em Kid!!!!

Ron


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

According to Guiness, if you took aaron's DC slips from bombs and laid them end to end, they would stretch to the moon.  Get em boobie biter!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Crazy sum beach, you go man!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> According to Guiness, if you took aaron's DC slips from bombs and laid them end to end, they would stretch to the moon.  Get em boobie biter!


ROTF!!! That was a good one!

KASR™


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> That boy needs to calm down !!
> 
> WTG !!!
> 
> Don't you sleep ??


I'm not even going to begin to think what he and Bigwaved do together at 4am.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I'm not even going to begin to think what he and Bigwaved do together at 4am.


You just made me want to poke a pencil in my mind's eye! :r


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

There is a shocker.......bob and weave, bob and weave


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Hit em hard!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

your cool pics never cease to amaze me. go get'em tiger.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep Rockin' the Jungle Aaron!! You are giving the Unibomber a run for his money! :r


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Keep Rockin' the Jungle Aaron!! You are giving the Unibomber a run for his money! :r


I'm gonna have to trademark his name and then sue him for impersation!!! hehehe..



KASR™


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Boy am I glad I'm not an orc.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

dawgboy said:


> There is a shocker.......bob and weave, bob and weave


Did somebody say "shocker"?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

attack


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

This KASR guy is nuts! :mn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> This KASR guy is nuts! :mn


YEaaaa...we need to stop him...he's outta control....oh...wait aminute....

KASR™


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Bad is Good Baby!*


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha! I love the picture. WTG KASR!

Scott


----------

